# Is chicken ok to feed every night?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, i have been feeding my chis cooked chicken every night because this is what they like, they have Wellness kibble in the morning, and chicken at night, is giving them chicken every night ok for them? thankyou.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

If you are feeding it along with kibble, just as a sort of "snack" then it is fine, in fact I think it is probably really good for them. If it is actually 50% of their diet you might want to venture out to other types of meat and things. Also make sure to watch their weight, and don't over feed. One meal of a home made food (cooked or raw) and one meal of kibble is absolutely fine, and in fact great for your dogs IMO! Remember if you are cooking it don't give any bones, just meat.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Great answear from Doginthedesert <3 I feel the same


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thankyou so much , the chicken is deboned, thanks again.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

it is good to change it on dog food sometimes because a dog can become bored of eating the same food all the time but you have to be careful when it comes down of feeding your dog the same food that you eat because your dog can get use of eating it and won't eat the dog food that you buy at the local grocery store. I say every once in a while not everyday that you can feed your dog chicken ok.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok here's my personal experience. I've fed chicken for dinner to Dexter for years after he hated eating kibbles but when I did get him to like wellness core he only ate the chicken for dinner and the wellness around 12...1...2...3 am which def. Wasn't healthy but he got so picky becUse of the whole starting with the chicken. When I went to the vets to try to get him fixed blood test said he was lacking nutrition even with the kibble. So ever since he's been on primal since December he now rather have that instead of kibble or the cooked chicken....which I'm very happy about!


----------

